#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Masters Degree in Australia - Masters Australia - Masters Degree in Australia

## nitika.arora

There are two types of master's degrees in Australia. The Master's by Coursework involves 1.5 to two years of full-time study with a combination of classroom-based teaching and a dissertation. This type of degree is most similar to the American or Canadian two-year master's degree. The Master's by Research is a research-based degree that takes two years to complete. The Master's by Research generally leads to a PhD.

There are 40 universities in Australia and each offer a range of master's degree programs. Factors you may want to consider are: programs on offer, quality of academic staff and faculty members, libraries and on-campus resources, links to industry employers, rankings and research quality, location in Australia and campus environment. There are several tools to help you find the right master's in Australia for you.

The Australian Government's Study in Australia website offers a comprehensive course search of all master's in Australia degree programs available to international students. The Excellence in Research Australia or ERA is an independent assessment of the research quality at Australian universities. The 2010 Excellence in Research Australia National Report can help you determine the universities with the strongest research capabilities for your master's in Australia.Australia's Knowledge Gateway is a searchable database of researchers, experts and key publications developed by Australia's leading research universities, the Group of Eight.

Funding a master's in Australia

There are many funding opportunities available for master's degree students in Australia.

 The Endeavor Postgraduate Awards provide financial support for high achieving American and Canadian students to study for a master's degree or PhD in Australia. The Endeavour Postgraduate Awards are valued at AUS$118,500 for master's by coursework or research degrees.

The International Postgraduate Research Scholarship Scheme provides financial support to high quality international postgraduate students coming to Australia to support the countrys research effort. Scholarships are funded through the Department of Innovation and administered by participating Australian universities.

The Study in Australia website offers a comprehensive scholarship database for master's in Australia.

The Joint Academic Scholarship Online Network aims to assist students wishing to pursue graduate research degrees in Australia with information on funding opportunities through various scholarship programs run through universities, charitable foundations, government and private institutions.





  Similar Threads: Thinking of getting a reliable Degree from Australia Study Masters in Australia  - Study Masters in Sydeny Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Masters in Australia - Masters in IT from Australia - Masters In MBA from Australia Masters Degree in Australia - Courses, Fee Structure, Eligibility, Accomodation,

----------

